# Proven doe attacking new buck



## smokingdograbbitry (Jan 3, 2017)

My proven doe is attacking my new buck. I put them together in a neutral cage yesterday and she attacked him and then he started attacking her. I tried again today and she started in again and so did he. I've never had any rabbits exhibit this behavior. what can I do. I lost my other buck to an inner ear infection and had to get a new buck to keep up meat production. I only have 2 does and the other doe ahs a 3 week old litter. I was not able to breed the doe that is having issues, because I stagger my breeding and the other buck died before it was time for me to breed her. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Preitler (Jan 3, 2017)

Well, I had an unproven doe attack my young buck in earnest, after several tries to just bring them together (which always escalated) I stuffed both of them into a small cardboard box with one side removed, just big enough for them to lie tight side by side. I sat in front and let them glower at me from there for 10 minutes or so, then let them out into a rather small pen. The truce lasted long enough to get the deed done.

Sometimes rabbits just don't like each other...

Anyway, it's better to put the doe into his territory/cage and not both in a neutral space. Also, although I myself did never see much difference, the does parts are said to be a darker colour when she's more ready to breed. If everything fails you can still hold the doe (holding her head down may be enough) while the buck has his way.
There is a lot to read about this topic on the net (table breed)...

Some herbs and plants are said to help bringing the doe in the right mood, sorry I don't remember which ones...

Good luck 

EDIT: You are absolutly sure he's really a buck? That behaviour would be normal if it were a doe, such things happen


----------



## majorv (Jan 3, 2017)

More often than not it's the doe that attacks the buck than the other way around, but it can depend on the buck, too. There are various things you can do to help the doe get into the mood. We've put the doe in a cage right next to the buck for a few days before trying to breed. You could also take the buck out of his cage and put her in there for awhile, alone. I've read of other breeders using apple cider vinegar in a doe's water to help with mood, though we've never really tried it. One other thing - you can believe it or not - but breeding during a full moon can sometimes help. We've tried it a few times and while not 100% successful, we don't seem to have as much problem with our more difficult does. Last resort is table breeding. Some bucks will accept the 'assistance' and some don't.


----------

